# ain't



## Leepton

Hi I would kindly ask your help

While I've reading an post, I've found the word "ain't" but although I've lookin for the definition I don't have got the mean and utilization.

Mentre leggevo un "post" ho trovato la parola "ain't" ma nonostante aver cercato la definizione non ho capito il significato e l' utilizzo.

ciao!!


----------



## You little ripper!

"Ain't" is not correct English. It should be "isn't" (singular) or "aren't" (plural) from the verb "to be".

"Ain't" non è corretto. Dovrebbe essere "isn't" (singolare) o "aren't" (plurale) dal verbo "essere".


----------



## thrice

http://dictionary.reference.com/search?q=ain%27t

Even I learned a little about the word in that link


----------



## Marcone

Leepton said:
			
		

> Hi I would kindly ask your help
> 
> While I've reading an post, I've found the word "ain't" but although I've lookin for the definition I don't have got the mean and utilization.
> 
> Mentre leggevo un "post" ho trovato la parola "ain't" ma nonostante aver cercato la definizione non ho capito il significato e l' utilizzo.
> 
> ciao!!


We had a good discussion about the subject in this thread: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=75156&highlight=ain%27t


----------



## You little ripper!

thrice said:
			
		

> http://dictionary.reference.com/search?q=ain%27t
> 
> Even I learned a little about the word in that link


My dictionary (Webster's) says that it's non standard, should not be used in written speech, is colloquial and is used in illiterate speech.  I suppose because of such common usage, it is becoming more accepted.  I wouldn't use it except when joking around.


----------



## thrice

yeah, it's definitely slang and not accepted in formal speech/writing. It's very common in informal speech, however. It's probably something someone learning the language should know, but not use.

"ain't" is a slang verb that means "am not"/"is not"/"are not".  it conjugates into

I aint
you ain't
he/she/it ain't
we ain't
you(p) ain't
they ain't


----------



## DesertCat

It may be common in informal speech in some areas of the US but I don't hear it much on the West Coast (thankfully).  

I would recommend that you not use it.


----------



## Howard Coberly

Leepton said:
			
		

> Hi I would kindly ask your help
> 
> While I've reading an post, I've found the word "ain't" but although I've lookin for the definition I don't have got the mean and utilization.
> 
> Mentre leggevo un "post" ho trovato la parola "ain't" ma nonostante aver cercato la definizione non ho capito il significato e l' utilizzo.
> 
> ciao!!


 


Ciao,

Per essere onesto, suggerirei che tu eviti questa parola. In questo paese, per la maggiore parte, la gente chi usa questa parola e considerata incolta. (Spero che questo ha avuto senso. Non sono sicuro se l'ho scritto correttemente)

Ciao


----------



## Leepton

Thanks all for the support

I've understoot than this is uncommon expression used for joke or from colloquial friendly conversation.

ain = am I

ain't = am I not

Thank's to:Charles Costante, thrice, Marcone, DesertCat & Howard Coberly

I've read all yours reply and respective links, now I thought to have clarify my doubt


----------



## radiation woman

Just one final point - there's no such word as "ain".  You only have "ain't" in the negative.  It's not a proper word which can be broken down into "ain" and "not".


----------



## Drusillo

Howard Coberly said:
			
		

> Ciao,
> 
> Per essere onesto (sincero), ti suggerirei di evitare questa parola. In questo paese, per la maggiore parte, la gente che la usa e' considerata incolta. (Spero che questo abbia senso. Non sono sicuro di averlo scritto correttemente)
> 
> Ciao


 
Solo piccoli errori,

To be honest = Per essere sincero

ciao


----------



## lsp

Leepton said:
			
		

> Thanks all for the support
> 
> I've understoo*d* tha*t* this is *an* uncommon expression used for *as a*
> joke or from *in a* colloquial*,* friendly conversation.
> 
> ain = am I
> 
> ain't = am I not*/**I am not (but also he, she, it, we, they)*
> 
> Thank's *Thanks *to:Charles Costante, thrice, Marcone, DesertCat & Howard Coberly
> 
> I've read all yours reply and respective links, now I thought to *think that I* have clarify *cleared up* my doubt


... a couple of things, hope they help.


----------



## Leepton

Grazie LSP!!! se imparo Bene l' inglese Ti OFFRO una PIZZA!!


----------



## Leepton

comunque resto sempre convinto che esiste anche il termine "ain" come si puo leggere nella definizione a questo link.
" http://www.wordreference.com/definition/ain "
aspetto il vostro parere per considerarlo esatto

ciao!


----------



## Marcone

Leepton said:
			
		

> comunque resto sempre convinto che esiste anche il termine "ain" come si puo leggere nella definizione a questo link.
> " http://www.wordreference.com/definition/ain "
> aspetto il vostro parere per considerarlo esatto
> 
> ciao!


 
"ain" è una parola Scozzese.  In AE non è mai usata.


----------



## lsp

Leepton said:
			
		

> Grazie LSP!!! se imparo Bene l' inglese Ti OFFRO una PIZZA!!


I accept your offer and will do what I can to help make it happen! 

ps That ain (Scottish) is not related to ain't


----------



## leenico

lsp said:
			
		

> I accept your offer and will do what I can to help make it happen!
> 
> ps That ain (Scottish) is not related to ain't


Don't count on it. It ain't gonna happen.


----------



## lsp

leenico said:
			
		

> Don't count on it. It ain't gonna happen.


It ain't over 'til it's over. 

ps avrei detto lo stesso se fossi stato tu ad offrirmelo.


----------



## Panpan

'Ain' means own.  'On my ain' means on my own/ by myself.  Only used north of the border.
Ain't is very common in vernacular and informal speech in BE for I am not/He, She, It is not/We, They are not.  You will hear it all the time in England.
We don't use it in written language or in formal situations.
Panpan


----------



## Howard Coberly

Drusillo said:
			
		

> Solo piccoli errori,
> 
> To be honest = Per essere sincero
> 
> ciao


 


Grazie per le correzione !!!


----------



## Max.89

Mi spiegate quando viene usato ain't?
So che puo' sostituire is e poi?


----------



## k_georgiadis

"Ain't" is bad English and is used instead of "isn't." You probably heard it in the movies, uttered by poorly educated characters. When to use it? My suggestion is: never


----------



## systema encephale

As far as I know it's the contraction of "(I) am not", but it's used for "isn't" as well. I like it although it ain't.. sorry  ... is not really correct.


----------



## k_georgiadis

True, S.E., the hillbillies also say "I ain't," "we ain't." Poor English in all instances.


----------



## ElaineG

Here are some earlier threads that should help you out, Max:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=79628

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=75156&highlight=ain%27t


----------



## tonythepony70

Qualcuno mi spiega allora cosa significa il titolo della canzone *Ain't No Other Man* di Christina Aguilera?
Grazie


----------



## GavinW

tonythepony70 said:


> Qualcuno mi spiega allora cosa significa il titolo della canzone *Ain't No Other Man* di Christina Aguilera?
> Grazie


 (There) ain't no other man", where "no" is "wrong" (double negative), "non-standard", or dialect, or "esp AmE informal" (take your pick!) for "any".

"There isn't any other man" ie you're/he's the only man in my life (I guess, I don't know the song)


----------



## Moogey

Wikipedia said:
			
		

> _*Ain't*_ is a contraction originally for "am not" and "are not", but now typically meaning "is not", "am not", "are not", "has not", or "have not". Recently it has also been used as a contraction of "did not", as in _I ain't know that_. The word is a perennial issue in English usage.



You can see more here. This word has infinite meanings!

-M


----------



## kan3malato

HI!!
 Once I said : "I ain't mad at cha" and  a my American friend answered :"wow it's cool"  (or something like that).
Then she explained to me that " ain't " is used in the south of the USA.

I hope it help


----------



## Jacob

kan3malato said:


> HI!!
> Once I said : "I ain't mad at cha" and  a my American friend answered :"wow it's cool"  (or something like that).
> Then she explained to me that " ain't " is used in the south of the USA.
> 
> I hope it help



It's used all over, not just in the South.
I live in the north and I hear people say it all the time. I used to say it when I was little.


----------



## kan3malato

Jacob said:


> It's used all over, not just in the South.
> I live in the north and I hear people say it all the time. I used to say it when I was little.



Hi!!
I'm happy to hear such words, so that, wrong or not, correct or less, everybody in all part of the USA say it


----------



## Moogey

It's used more in the south, but it's used everywhere 

-M


----------



## ForzaMilan

Per favore, non usa "ain't"  (You will sound like a hick)


----------



## moodywop

Without expressing any judgments about whether it should be labelled substandard/nonstandard/very colloquial (which, as a non-native, I am not qualified to make), I'll just say that, as a lover of old soul music and traditional/modern blues, I hear "ain't" all the time in these songs. It is part and parcel of the distinctive "feel" of these musical genres:

_It ain't necessarily so (G Gershwin)_

_Ain't no sunshine when she's gone (Stevie Wonder?)_

_It ain't me, babe (Bob Dylan)_

_Ain't No Mountain High Enough (Marvin Gaye)_

e dulcis in fundo:

_*Ain't got no...I got life*(Nina Simone - struggente!)_

Ascoltatela col testo qui
(se non vi piace avete bisogno di un trapianto di cuore!)

Un inno alla vita - e alla dignità insopprimibile di ogni essere umano

PS Correggere "ain't" in queste canzoni sarebbe come correggere "I' t' vurria vasà" e sostituire "io vorrei baciarti". Come on, guys! Loosen up! Variety is good


----------



## Moogey

ForzaMilan said:


> Per favore, non usa "ain't"  (You will sound like a hick)



I'll admit that while it's bad grammar and you probably shouldn't use it, there are times when it is ok in everyday speech. Just not in formal situations!

-M


----------



## lsp

kan3malato said:


> Hi!!
> I'm happy to hear such words, so that, wrong or not, correct or not, everybody in all parts of the USA says it


In very limited contexts, like when you're kidding around with friends. 


kan3malato said:


> HI!!
> Once I said : "I ain't mad atcha" (no space) and  a my American friend answered :"wow it's cool"  (or something like that).
> Then she explained to me that " ain't " is used in the south of the USA.
> 
> I hope it helps


Caution, its use is so limited that a foreigner might sound like he/she doesn't know better. Unless you're writing lyrics, I'd steer clear of it with anyone you don't know very well!


----------



## giacinta

Glad for the list of songs provided by Moodywop but the first one that came into my mind was the evergreen Elvis _" You ain't nothing but a hound-dog".  _

I would be very careful about the company I tested it on and I would advise against writing it in any circumstance. 

Giacinta


----------



## moodywop

giacinta said:


> I would be very careful about the company I tested it on and I would advise against writing it in any circumstance.


 
Well, Giacinta, though I like the sound of the word in songs I completely agree with you. I don't think I've ever used it myself except jocularly in catchphrases like "if it ain't broke don't fix it".
Of course it's also commonly used in Cockney speech. And it's not just a question of the company one keeps. Some words or phrases just sound incongruous on a foreigner's lips. In London I worked and socialized with a Cockney for several years. But I would have made a fool of myself (or 'a right berk', as he would say) if I'd started replacing my _t's _with glottal stops and saying _know wha' I mean? _


----------



## padredeocho

Depends on your audience.  I write for a living, and, as a general rule, I don't use AINT.  However, If I were trying to be folksy (in other words, laid back, loose, etc.), I would _certainly_ use it.  This is because it is sooooo common in the USA, and it means you are "shootin straight" with somebody, or "being frank".   I might look at one of my high school students who keeps talking out of turn, and say, "I ain't gonna put up with that much longer."  The student would know that I was being direct and frank, and would likely start raising his hand when he wanted to speak.  We need to throw away our dictionaries at times, and focus more on conveying a thought in a way that it will be properly understood.  That's why I nearly never use WHOM in speech (unless it comes after a preposition).  I want to be seen as communicating, and not trying to impress somebody with my grandiose language skills.  It all depends on one's audience.  In other words, don't show up in a tuxedo to an outdoor swimming party - unless you want to look like an idiot.  On a basketball court, players use quick, efficient slang.  When they are open to take a shot, they simply yell *YO*.  They don't say, "Excuse me, Frank, I am available to attempt a field goal, so could you please toss me the ball when it is convenient for you."   A thought needs to be conveyed.  On a basketball court there is no time to care what the grammarians of the world may think of you.  The phrase AINT THAT A SHAME is very acceptable by the way.  Most writers would not dare use it, but EVERYBODY in the English speaking world clearly knows what it means.  So, why we consider it "wrong" bewilders me.   People forget that "AREN'T I" makes NO logical sense.  *I* is a singular word, and *ARE* is a plural word.  A long time ago, we used to say AM NOT I, or AMN'T I.   This was replaced by the head-scratcher *AREN'T I*.  After all, you would never say this:  Isn't it the case that I are going, too?  So, then, why is it okay to say this:  I am going to AREN'T I?  In that sentence we change the conjugation from *am* to *are* after just TWO WORDS!  Somehow, this lunacy became acceptable.   Now, ain't is a much more logical conjugation than aren't.  At any rate, I ain't gonna use ain't much cause ain't ain't accepted by most right thinkin people.


----------



## moodywop

Great post and great examples, too, padredeocho . Brace yourself for a public lynching now Oh and give *us *a shout if you need any help


----------



## giacinta

Dear Padredeocho,
With respect, you have missed the point!  
I have no problem with a native (like you) using slang--quite the contrary.  But the point I am making (and I think the point that Moodywop was responding to by his examples of when he lived in the UK) is that until you are very au fait with a foreign language, it is inadviseable to test out some of these quite subtle ( in terms of the ambience in which they are used) expressions until you are very confident about their meanings and usage.  

An Italian migrant to Australia in the 50s wrote a book called "They're a weird mob" in which he caricatured an Italian misusing Aussie slang. It was a hit and a hoot. The use of slang is, in my view, an acquired skill.  You need a tough hide - or else you may end up a laughing stock. 

Giacinta


----------



## padredeocho

Yes, you can make yourself look like a laughing stock very easily.  I am sure I did just that when I was in Argentina.  However, foreigners also get a kick out of it when somebody uses a bit of their slang - even when done so improperly.  I once heard a Mexican woman tell me to WAIT at her door because she was "taking [her] baby a bath".  I smiled.   Idioms are so hard to learn.  The one I love in English is "head over heels in love."  Now, as a foreigner, what would be so impressive about that?  After all, weren't we ALL head over heels even before we fell in love!  (Now, if were were HEELS OVER HEAD that would really be something!)   I think so long as you stay away from CRIMINAL or OFFENSIVE slang, what the heck, jump in with both feet, take a swing at it, give it the old college try, or shoot for the moon.  At worst, somebody will give you a weird look, and say, "What?"


----------



## moodywop

Well, it all depends how advanced a foreign learner you are and whether you have picked up the subtle connotations that words carry.

After ten years in London I felt confident enough to decide which slang words or technically incorrect but widely used structures I could assimilate into my English. 

It is a choice you make on the basis of the informality of the context, the crowd you hang around with and - last but not least - your personality.

Just as I routinely and perfectly consciously use structures in my native language that some of the stuffier Italians here disapprove of (they've never heard of "register")* I feel I am perfectly capable of making the same choices in a language that I spoke every day for ten years and have been learning and teaching for thirty-odd years.

An example? I will use "loo" or "bog" to refer to a toilet - but not "karzy". It's my personal stylistic choice and I would want to accord the same linguistic freedom to foreigners who speak Italian fluently - like some members who have lived here for years and are perfectly capable of evaluating for themselves the implications of the language they choose to use.
The same goes for profanities. The choice of how many to use and how often rightly varies from individual to individual. 
Let me emphasize it again - I'm only speaking of foreigners who are extremely proficient in the language and have lived here for some time.
I raised this issue in a thread on purism in the Cultural Discussions forum: link.

* despite my objections some of these usage guardians insist on giving misleading information to learners - the most glaring, ludicrous example: "using the present tense to speak about the future is technically incorrect" . This ridiculous notion has been paraded twice recently. People who would fail a first-year Linguistics exam for not knowing the difference between "time" and "tense" carry on spouting this nonsense. I used to object more often but I've grown tired. It's an uphill struggle.


----------



## M_07

k_georgiadis said:


> "Ain't" is bad English and is used instead of "isn't."


Non è usato anche per dire:
I haven't?
If I ain't got you.(A.Keys)=If I haven't got you, I guess.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

marzia07 said:


> Non è usato anche per dire:
> I haven't?
> If I ain't got you.(A.Keys)=If I haven't got you, I guess.



Ain't = isn't, aren't, hasn't, haven't and am not as a wee bird suggested


----------



## M_07

Paulfromitaly said:


> Ain't = isn't, aren't, hasn't, haven't.


I've heard "I ain't married!" also.


----------



## padredeocho

Ain't is perfectly acceptable in songs and fiction.  It is used ALL the time.  I wouldn't use it in an English paper for school, but outside of that, it is very common.


----------



## M_07

No problem, we won't ever use it.


----------



## TrentinaNE

marzia07 said:


> No problem, we won't ever use it.


Una piccola correzione.  Non si usa il doppio negativo (not + never) in inglese.  

Elisabetta


----------



## Arrius

_*Ain't*_ used to be used even by the upper classes in England, formerly even the Royal Family) up to the First World War and by some well-off people even later. The upper crust also used to drop their Gs and talk about _huntin', shootin' and fishin'._ _Aint_ gradually began to be considered "common", i.e. incorrect English, associated with the uneducated. In the same way the ealier pronunciations _weskit_ (waistcoat_)_ and _forred (_forehead_)_ came to be pronounced as they are spelt (weistko:t and fawhed) as general education improved. I, myself, still say_ forred_ but I am in a small minority.
Dorothy L. Sayers' aristocratic amateur detective, Lord Peter Wimsey, whose adventures are set in the 1920s has all these peculiarities in his speech.


----------



## Hockey13

TrentinaNE said:


> Una piccola correzione.  Non si usa il doppio negativo (not + never) in inglese.
> 
> Elisabetta



I thought that was the joke.


----------



## anghiarese

Padredeocho nailed it.  In spoken language, common usage- even if technically "wrong"- will often perform the task of communicating more effectively than formally proper usage. Ain't no lie.


----------



## obbe

It seems very helpful anyhow


----------



## no72y

kan3malato said:


> HI!!
> Once I said : "I ain't mad at cha" and a my American friend answered :"wow it's cool" (or something like that).
> Then she explained to me that " ain't " is used in the south of the USA.
> 
> I hope it help


 

cosa significa "i ain't mad at cha"?
curiosità..perchè uno si ritrova a cercare il significato di ain't e poi legge una frase che non capisce assolutamente...-


----------



## fitter.happier

no72y said:


> cosa significa "i ain't mad at cha"?
> curiosità..perchè uno si ritrova a cercare il significato di ain't e poi legge una frase che non capisce assolutamente...-



Sta per "I'm not mad at you", ovvero "non ce l'ho con te".


----------



## Paulfromitaly

no72y said:


> * C*osa significa "*I *ain't mad at cha"?
> * C*uriosità..perchè uno si ritrova a cercare il significato di ain't e poi legge una frase che non capisce assolutamente...-



Se leggi tutti gli utilissimi post di questo thread, troverai la risposta.


----------



## no72y

fitter.happier said:


> Sta per "I'm not mad at you", ovvero "non ce l'ho con te".


* G*razienon ci sarei mai arrivata
*H*o scoperto ieri questo forum ...interessante


----------



## london calling

Arrius said:


> _*Ain't*_ used to be used even by the upper classes in England, formerly even the Royal Family) up to the First World War and by some well-off people even later. The upper crust also used to drop their Gs and talk about _huntin', shootin' and fishin'._ _Aint_ gradually began to be considered "common", i.e. incorrect English, associated with the uneducated. In the same way the ealier pronunciations _weskit_ (waistcoat_)_ and _forred (_forehead_)_ came to be pronounced as they are spelt (weistko:t and fawhed) as general education improved. I, myself, still say_ forred_ but I am in a small minority.
> Dorothy L. Sayers' aristocratic amateur detective, Lord Peter Wimsey, whose adventures are set in the 1920s has all these peculiarities in his speech.


 
Hello!
I say "forred" as well and I was taught not to use "ain't" as a child, as it had come to be considered, as you so rightly say, "common".

no72y: going back to your original question, as fitter.happier rightly says, it means _I'm not mad at (cross with) you._


----------



## gatogab

Max.89 said:


> Mi spiegate quando viene usato ain't?
> So che puo' sostituire is e poi?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ain't
http://www.wsu.edu/~brians/errors/ain't.html
gg


----------



## You little ripper!

> I say "forred" as well


Australians pronounce it _*forred*_ as well. Americans pronounce it _*fawr hed*_ (at least the ones I've heard). Most dictionaries give both pronunciations.


----------



## london calling

gatogab said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ain't
> http://www.wsu.edu/~brians/errors/ain't.html
> gg


 
Ciao!
Ho dato un'occhiata ai due link (non conoscevo il secondo - dopo vado a farci un giro, grazie!). Concordo, si usa con il verbo "to be" (_I/you/he/we/they ain't joking!_ for example), sempre al presente (non mi viene alcun esempio di un utilizzo al passato).

Per quanto riguarda il discorso "to have" and " to do", deve trattarsi di un utilizzo regionale (oppure AE o Aus E??) , a Londra non l'ho mai sentito.

Consiglio, però di non usarlo! Io stessa lo uso solo per scimmiottare i miei compaesani.....sempre affettuosamente, però.....


Sempre io...ho avuto un lampo stanotte....utilizzo di "ain't" per "have":

Tom: Giss a beer, will yer, mate! (Give me a beer, will you, my friend)
Harry:Ain't got none! ( I haven't got any)

Pure London........

Ciao!


----------



## gatogab

london calling said:


> Ciao!
> Ho dato un'occhiata ai due link (non conoscevo il secondo - dopo vado a farci un giro, grazie!). Concordo, si usa con il verbo "to be" (_I/you/he/we/they ain't joking!_ for example), sempre al presente (non mi viene alcun esempio di un utilizzo al passato).
> 
> Per quanto riguarda il discorso "to have" and " to do", deve trattarsi di un utilizzo regionale (oppure AE o Aus E??) , a Londra non l'ho mai sentito.
> 
> Consiglio, però di non usarlo! Io stessa lo uso solo per scimmiottare i miei compaesani.....sempre affettuosamente, però.....


 
Something else:
*The word "ain't"*
"Ain't" was originally derived from the negative contraction of "am not", but in the 19th century it began being used indiscriminately for "is not" and "are not" disregarding person agreement. This misuse associated a stigma with the word "ain't" so that now it is considered substandard or slang. "Ain't" is generally used by people who are illiterate, ignorant, and uneducated. It is not unusual to hear "you ain't", "they ain't", "he ain't", etc., but it is considered wrong, wrong, wrong!  If you want to succeed in life, don't use the word "ain't".
http://www.scientificpsychic.com/grammar/to_be.html
gatogab


----------



## london calling

gatogab said:


> Something else:
> *The word "ain't"*
> "Ain't" was originally derived from the negative contraction of "am not", but in the 19th century it began being used indiscriminately for "is not" and "are not" disregarding person agreement. This misuse associated a stigma with the word "ain't" so that now it is considered substandard or slang. "Ain't" is generally used by people who are illiterate, ignorant, and uneducated. It is not unusual to hear "you ain't", "they ain't", "he ain't", etc., but it is considered wrong, wrong, wrong! If you want to succeed in life, don't use the word "ain't".
> http://www.scientificpsychic.com/grammar/to_be.html
> gatogab


 

Ed è esattamente per questo motivo che ti ho consigliato di non usarla!


----------



## no72y

to gatogab.....(I'm sorry!!!!!!!!!!)
Ho inviato un messaggio ma non so che fine abbia fatto....
Dicevo, nel messaggio, che ain't lo si ritrova spesso in testi di canzoni come ad esempio 'Angie' dei Rolling Stones....e anche in altre...
Si possono considerare, tali persone, ignoranti o analfabete???
Rispondo io stessa....No, forse è solo un termine molto musicale....sbaglio???
And......'_Ain't'...can be found in literature, particularly in Mark Twain' stories such The adventures of Tom Sawyer........  _


----------



## london calling

no72y said:


> To London calling
> Ho inviato un messaggio ma non so che fine abbia fatto....
> Dicevo nel messaggio, che ain't lo si ritrova spesso in testi di canzoni come ad esempio 'Angie' dei Rolling Stones....e anche in altre...
> Si possono considerare tali persone ignoranti o analfabete???
> Rispondo io stessa....No, forse è solo un termine molto musicale....sbaglio???


 

Sì, certo, non sbagli, qua è licenza poetica, non ignoranza...! "Ain't" lo trovi ovunque nei testi delle canzoni, non possono essere tutti degli ignorantoni!

Un'altra canzone famosissima che mi viene in mente si intitola "Ain't no sunshine when she's gone", ed è anche molto bella...


----------



## no72y

Scusami London, non era diretto proprio a te, mi sono sbagliata comunque mi ha fatto piacere la risposta grazie....direi no, non possono essere tutti degli ignorantoni


----------



## gatogab

no72y said:


> to gatogab.....(I'm sorry!!!!!!!!!!)
> Ho inviato un messaggio ma non so che fine abbia fatto....
> Dicevo, nel messaggio, che ain't lo si ritrova spesso in testi di canzoni come ad esempio 'Angie' dei Rolling Stones....e anche in altre...
> Si possono considerare, tali persone, ignoranti o analfabete???
> Rispondo io stessa....No, forse è solo un termine molto musicale....sbaglio???
> And......'_Ain't'...can be found in literature, particularly in Mark Twain' stories such The adventures of Tom Sawyer........ _


 
La verità, no72y, è che  *ain't* lo si trova ovunque. É come dice London Calling, cose verrebbe fuori in *"Ain't No Sunshine " *(versione Van Morrison, se mi pemetti), senza *AIN'T*?
Ho postato quella *lagnanza,* solo per capire che quando tutti hanno ragione, se finisce per non avere ragioni valide. Ma questo è solo un pensiero mio.
gatogab


----------



## no72y

no72y said:


> to gatogab.....(I'm sorry!!!!!!!!!!)
> Ho inviato un messaggio ma non so che fine abbia fatto....
> Dicevo, nel messaggio, che ain't lo si ritrova spesso in testi di canzoni come ad esempio 'Angie' dei Rolling Stones....e anche in altre...
> Si possono considerare, tali persone, ignoranti o analfabete???
> Rispondo io stessa....No, forse è solo un termine molto musicale....sbaglio???
> And......'_Ain't'...can be found in literature, particularly in Mark Twain' stories such The adventures of Tom Sawyer........ _


 


gatogab said:


> La verità, no72y, è che *ain't* lo si trova ovunque. É come dice London Calling, cose verrebbe fuori in *"Ain't No Sunshine " *(versione Van Morrison, se mi pemetti), senza *AIN'T*?
> Ho postato quella *lagnanza,* solo per capire che quando tutti hanno ragione, se finisce per non avere ragioni valide. Ma questo è solo un pensiero mio.
> gatogab


Appunto, quindi le parole contratte servono poi a questo, cioè a rendere più fluido, musicale un testo che sia una canzone o dialogo o....che non neccessariamente appartengono a persone ignoranti o maleducate.........un termine che entra a far parte del parlato, ma che non viene reputato corretto....comunque usato baci


----------



## l'isoladeltesoro

Howard Coberly said:


> Ciao,
> 
> Per essere onesto, suggerirei che tu eviti questa parola. In questo paese, per la maggiore parte, la gente chi usa questa parola e considerata incolta. (Spero che questo ha avuto senso. Non sono sicuro se l'ho scritto correttemente)
> 
> Ciao


 


Howard Coberly said:


> Ciao,
> 
> Per essere onesto, ti suggerirei di evitare questa parola. In questo paese, per la maggiore parte, la gente che usa questa parola é considerata incolta. (Spero che questo ha avuto senso. Non sono sicuro se l'ho scritto correttemente) or better "La maggior parte di questo paese, considera incolta, la gente che usa questa parola"
> 
> I hope this can be useful.
> 
> Ciao


----------

